# Knoten einfügen und sofort CDATA-Sektion darunter



## rapthor (12. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe folgenden Code:


```
node.appendChild(XMLAntwort.createElement("Stadt"));
node.getChildNodes().item(0).appendChild(XMLAntwort.createCDATASection("Berlin"));
```

Ich bekomme in der zweiten zeile eine Fehlermeldung zur Laufzeit: "An attempt was made to insert a node where it is not permitted."!

Ich will erreichen, dass unter meinem neuen Knoten <Stadt></Stadt> ein String steht. Also z.B. <Stadt>Berlin</Stadt> ......

Wie mach ich das?


----------



## Lim_Dul (12. Nov 2005)

Da reicht dann afaik ein Knoten vom Typ Text.


----------



## rapthor (12. Nov 2005)

Naja da erhalte ich denselben Fehler. Ob nun TextNode oder CDATA-Sektion ist auch letztlich egal.

Das Problem bleibt bestehen.


----------



## Roar (12. Nov 2005)

hast du mal übreprüft ob item(0) auch den Node zurückliefert den du davor geaddet hast? warum fügst du den cdata node nicht direkt dem Element hinzu?


----------



## rapthor (12. Nov 2005)

Also hiermit:


```
node.appendChild(XMLAntwort.createElement("Stadt"));
node.appendChild(XMLAntwort.createTextNode(stadtlisteArray[i].toString()));
```

Macht er was ganz seltsames:

<wurzel>
<stadt></stadt>
"Berlin"
</wurzel>

Ich wollte den Text aber schon im "stadt"-Knoten haben ...


----------



## Lim_Dul (12. Nov 2005)

Ich glaube Roar meinte eher Folgendes:

```
Element el =  XMLAntwort.createElement("Stadt");
el.appendChild((XMLAntwort.createTextNode(stadtlisteArray[i].toString()));
node.appendChild(el);
```


----------



## Roar (12. Nov 2005)

warum seltsam? was is daran unlogisch?

edit: @lim_ding: jo


----------



## rapthor (12. Nov 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> warum seltsam? was is daran unlogisch?



Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte es ist nicht das gewesen, was ich brauchte. Jetzt geht's aber mit der Sache von Lim_Dul.

Danke


----------

